# Hello



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello turners from North Carolina. Frank I know you are in NC and we are at Washington, NC visiting my sister, neice and her husband. We are still on our trip and have another couple of weeks before we get home. Still headed to Pennsylvania, Michigan, Minnesota, South Dakota, and then home after over 4,000 miles. Maybe. Anyway the back of the pickup is full of turning wood collected along the way and oh a big smoker with apple and hickory chunks for smoking. Still have some big maple to pick up in Front Royal, VA and some big cherry from Vestal, NY. Then I think it is time to go home and to do some turning. Just wanted to say hello after a couple of weeks on the road.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Alot of mighty fine wood to be found in SW and central Pa...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Anyway the back of the pickup is full of turning wood collected along the way and oh a big smoker with apple and hickory chunks for smoking. Still have some big maple to pick up in Front Royal, VA and some big cherry from Vestal, NY.


Time to ship a pallet-load home, to make room for more? <g>


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought when the wife ain't looking buy a trailer.:dance3::lol:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Sounds like you are really enjoying retirement!
How's about swinging by Gastonia and lightening your load?
Looks like Washington is over on the coast, so I guess that is way too far out of your way, but it would have been nice to meet up. Maybe back home in Kansas...it sounds like some nice barbeques are coming up this summer!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

you forgot to stop by my place... I have a whole fruit cherry tree to put into your truck!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Gee, I wish I had a pickup.
too bad toronto isn't on your list, I could have given you some big hunks of pine and maple and some birch.
Happy turning!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. It has been a fun trip so far. Frank it (Washington) is on the coast. We were at Atlantic Beach today and Fort Macon. Had a ball. Just got into Richmond, VA to spend Fathers day tomorrow with son and grandson. Heading for Montrose, Pennsylvania Monday to see my old army buddy. Will be collecting a load of black cherry from New York and then it is the trek home via the Black Hills and Mt. Rushmore. So still have a few miles to roll. Take care.


----------

